# removal and implantation of penile prosthesis



## suzannereed (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an unusual coding question.  I need to code for the removal of a Dynaflex penile prosthesis where my doctor was the assistant surgeon.  During the same operative session, after the removal, my doctor became the main surgeon and he then inserted a 2 piece inflatale penile prosthesis (Ambicor).  Do I code the removal as 54415-80 and the insertion as 54401?  It also seems to me that 54410 might be a better code, but how do I address the fact that my doctor was the assistant for the removal and the main surgeon for the implantation?  Please help.


----------

